# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Responsible Robotics, Hague, Netherlands

## Airicist

Website - responsiblerobotics.org

facebook.com/ResponsibleRobotics

twitter.com/RespRobotics

Co-founder and President - Aimee van Wynsberghe

Co-founder and Chairman of the Executive Board - Noel Sharkey

----------


## Airicist

"Robot revolution raises urgent societal issues not yet addressed by policy"

December 10, 2015

----------

